# windows 95 boot disk



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

This should be easy. I am trying to use a windows 95 boot disk. It comes up A:\ and I don't know what to do next.

Thanks

James


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

This may not be easy. I have purchased a new windows 95 operating system on floppy disk. When I try to load it when I get to disk 2 I get the error: Setup has detected a corrupt setup {.cab} file setup cannot continue. Click ok to quit setup. The party I purchase system from has sent me a replacement CD the proble with that is this system dosn't have the right cd driver to load this cd. 

Thanks

James


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

is this related to your other post?

is it the cd-rom setup boot disk?

think MSCDEX.EXE is the command (it's one of the files on the cd-rom setup boot disk)

dir, enter
will show you all the files on the disk
then type MSCDEX.EXE

would be better off in the Windows 95/98/Me forum where the real old guys can remember these things 
http://forums.techguy.org/f20/s

click on 'report' on the right side of the yellow bar across the top of your post - ask a mod to move it over
- probably get better response


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Have you got your Windows 95 CD in the D: drive? (CD drive)

If so, type D: setup

or is it D: install?

So many years ago I have forgotten....

[edit] see other post....


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Download the correct bootdisk from here.

http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

LOL

has autorun.inf so should start up

but if not it's: setup.exe

think the prob is getting the cd drivers to work first


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

halshive01

I have merged your two threads...please stick to this one

buck


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

kiwiguy:

man, you're hot tonight, forgot about the bootdisk sites

here i was digigng through old mobo boxes to find the cd and the cd setup diskette

must be because it's tomorrow for you already 

(know how hard it is to post a reply right when the threads are being combined by the mod? LOL)


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

sorry jbcalg...didn't hear you typing ... 

buck


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

I answered once before but don't see it on here. I will do so again. Yes these posts are related they are two possible solutions to fixing a old system that has probally been formated i call it brain dead. I have tried the boot disk and don't know what to type when it come up in dos. I have some windows 95 programs working but not enough to operate a cd rom drive. The windows 95 operating system I bought must be defective as I can't get it load all the way though the second disk. Thanks for trying buck52,kiwiguy andjbcalq.

Later

James


----------



## A Hawk (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey James, best thing to do is to download a 98 boot disk as it has cdrom support and drivers on it then you'll be able to install off the 95 cd.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

A hawk

I tried that and I get invalid system disk when I try to boot up with it.

Thanks

James


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

When you downloaded the file from Bootdisk.com did you just copy it to the floppy or did you run the file to create the floppy disk. The files you download from bootdisk.com are executable files that create a bootable floppy with cdrom drivers on them. You have to execute the file you download from within windows.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

A hawk

I just tried a 95 boot disk with cd rom support from the same source and I get remove disk or other media press any key to restart. Also in my computer I get a drive and c drive but no d drive,


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How many files are on the boot disk?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Please explain step by step what you did so that we can better help you. Are you creating the boot floppy from within Windows?

THe file you download from bootdisk.com are executable files that create a bootdisk. Are you executing the file from within windows and creating the bootdisk or are you just copying the file you downloaded to a floppy?


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey

I tried opening file that sure made a difference. It now loads and finishes up with A:\>, so what do I do next. 

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you have an option to start with or without cdrom support?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did it ask you to start the computer with Cd-rom support? When the computer booted off of the floppy you should have watched to see what drive letter it assigned to the cd-rom drive. It is either d: or e: Put your Windows disk in the cd drive.

Try typing:
e:\setup.exe or d:\setup.exe


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

LwdSquashman

Last try I opened file from boot.com and it saved it self to disk. I can use that to boot up and it give me the option to boot with cdrom support. I selected that and it goes on loading ending with A:\> now I don't know what to do next.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

Yes I selected with cdrom support. Now I need to know what to do after the A:\> prompt. That picture with your thread looks interesting but I can't see it clearly with these old eyes.

James


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you read my last post.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

LwdSquashman

I almost missed your reply with the setup exec response. I am trying it now and it may be working. Either way I have to stop soon I am suppose to be studing for my Criminal Justices Systems class tonight. Studing is boring but fortuneatly the instructor isn't bad. 

Later

James


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

I don't know but with your help and LwdSquahmans help I currrently have the system loading windows 95 os from cd rom, this has been a great help. I will update later but right now I need to do some research for my class tonight.

Thanks

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)




----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

There is 18 files on the windows 98 boot disk I downloade from bootdisk.com. 

LwdSquashman

I opened boot disk as you suggested. Using it I was able to load from it and acess the 95 replacement cd, it went though the entire boot process and asked for the key code. The code I got with the windows 95 os I purchased wouldn't work. I got in touch with the person I purchased it from and she gave me a list of codes to try. None of the worked. So now what?

No one has addressed the issue of my windows 95 os not loaded past the 2nd disk. I get "setup has detected a corrupt (.cab} file. Setup cannot continue. Click ok to quit setup" error. When I press ok I get invalid command.com, Enter correct name of command(eg,c:\command.com) >> I get this every time I try to load from this system. I have tried copying the files on disk 2 from another system and that didn.t work, can't copy. Any sugesstions

Thanks

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Floppies go bad. None of my 95 floppies will install.

If you purchased it from someone, they should have a valid product code. Are the floppies original MS disks?


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

These were wrapped when I purchased the microsoft 95 os recently. But I can't get them to load past disk 2. Still they could be bad. 

Thanks 

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

They still could be bad. People do have shrinkwrap machines 

Try to copy the bad disk onto your hard drive. If it won't read that way, it's bad.

Also, do the disks have the MS label? 95 isn't exactly state of the art, so there may be scams going there


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Acacandy

I got book of authencity and ms labels on disks with it but they still could be bad. I don't seem to know how to copy to hard drive. I tried floppy to floppy copy and that wouldn't happen. It looks like microsoft prevents the copy. I can open disk 2 it contains two files, precopy 2 and cab1.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where are you going to try to copy. To the hard drive of the computer you are trying to install 95 on?

If so, at a dos prompt (a: ) with the second floppy disk in the drive, type

copy *.* c:
and hit enter

watch the spacing if you get an error message.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;135648


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

I get error "data error reading drive a"

Zephyr

Still accessing

Later


James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And if you try the same thing with any of the others?


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

I can copy other disks from that set of windows os. 

Zephr

These a lot of links there, so far none have address my corrupt setup (.cab) file problem.

James


----------



## iaavagent (Jan 11, 2004)

Question!
Have you got the right Key code entered yet! Did you get it off the Authenticity label? Without the correct code I'm under the impression that's why you're being stopped! Have I missed something here and should just stay out of it? 

Ok,ok I can take a hint!


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

iaavagent
Don't get that far with my windows os floppys. disk 2 fails to load


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Floppy Disk Drive Problem
Method 1
If Setup is having trouble reading Disk 2 (Setup keeps requesting Disk 2), you may need to add the MS-DOS DRIVPARM command to your CONFIG.SYS file. To do this, place the DRIVPARM command in the CONFIG.SYS with the following syntax: 
For a 1.44-MB A: drive For a 1.44-MB B: drive
--------------------------------------------------
DRIVPARM=/d:0 /f:7 DRIVPARM=/d:1 /f:7


From zephyr's MS Knowledge Base link above, have you tried this?


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

My problem is an error reading disk 2 but I will try this if you will tell me how.

Thanks

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have a config.sys file now on the hard drive? At a c: prompt, type dir and press enter.

If one doesn't appear, we can make one. Another thought I had, will this disk allow you to copy it to a folder on another computer?


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

There is no config.sys showing in the directory. I have copied the entire windows os to cd-rom but it doesn't work any better than the floppys.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And the number 2 disk copied onto the cdrom?


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

HI

Yes

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, then, let's try to work a config.sys file.

Email me your address so I can send one. I'm assuming your floppy is A: drive? Correct?


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Often compressed files can be copied but there's no guarantee that they're in shape to be expanded. It seems reasonable to assume that you have a corrupt .cab file (compressed file). I see that often with zipped files. You can copy them - you can mail them - but they're still corrupt and cannot be opened.

Sorry but you'll need a new disk #2.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

AcaCandy

My email address is [email protected]. The floppy drive is A

Thanks
James

Zephyr

You might be right about disk 2 and I don't know how to get a replacement.

Thanks
James

Later folks I have to go to school now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Email on the way.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Contents of the Precopy2.cab File

COMMCTRL.DLL 48,112 07-11-95 9:50a
KOMMCTRL.DLL 154,880 07-11-95 9:50a
COMMDLG.DLL 97,936 07-11-95 9:50a
COMPLINC.DLL 43,504 07-11-95 9:50a
LZEXPAND.DLL 23,696 07-11-95 9:50a
MSPRINT.DLL 55,872 07-11-95 9:50a
MSPRINT2.DLL 48,128 07-11-95 9:50a
MSTCP.DLL 26,832 07-11-95 9:50a
NETAPI.DLL 106,960 07-11-95 9:50a
NETDI.DLL 282,832 07-11-95 9:50a
NETOS.DLL 24,400 07-11-95 9:50a
NETDET.INI 7,885 07-11-95 9:50a
RNASETUP.DLL 5,408 07-11-95 9:50a
SETUPX.DLL 355,136 07-11-95 9:50a
SHELL.DLL 41,600 07-11-95 9:50a
SUEXPAND.DLL 9,936 07-11-95 9:50a
SYSDETMG.DLL 318,304 07-11-95 9:50a
VER.DLL 9,008 07-11-95 9:50a
VERX.DLL 14,768 07-11-95 9:50a
DSKMAINT.DLL 189,456 07-11-95 9:50a
WIN95BB.DLL 342,640 07-11-95 9:50a
SUWIN.EXE 352,608 07-11-95 9:50a
SUFAIL.BAT 751 07-11-95 9:50a
SUCHECK.BAT 816 07-11-95 9:50a
DRVSPACE.BAT 329 07-11-95 9:50a
DBLSPACE.BAT 403 07-11-95 9:50a
DEFRAG.BAT 339 07-11-95 9:50a
SCANDISK.BAT 152 07-11-95 9:50a
COPY.INF 33,338 07-11-95 9:50a
REN.INF 7,703 07-11-95 9:50a
DEL.INF 36,793 07-11-95 9:50a
ADAPTER.INF 4,788 07-11-95 9:50a
APM.INF 2,578 07-11-95 9:50a
APPLETS.INF 45,231 07-11-95 9:50a
AWFAX.INF 19,824 07-11-95 9:50a
AWUPD.INF 2,191 07-11-95 9:50a
MSCDROM.INF 951 07-11-95 9:50a
DISKDRV.INF 765 07-11-95 9:50a
ENABLE.INF 2,971 07-11-95 9:50a
ICM.INF 2,049 07-11-95 9:50a
JOYSTICK.INF 2,830 07-11-95 9:50a
KEYBOARD.INF 6,953 07-11-95 9:50a
LOCALE.INF 40,671 07-11-95 9:50a
MACHINE.INF 30,827 07-11-95 9:50a
MF.INF 7,887 07-11-95 9:50a
MIDI.INF 5,315 07-11-95 9:50a
MODEMS.INF 1,773 07-11-95 9:50a
MONITOR.INF 37,649 07-11-95 9:50a
MONITOR2.INF 55,766 07-11-95 9:50a
MONITOR3.INF 56,254 07-11-95 9:50a

I just picked one at random ....
KOMMCTRL.DLL,
and tried to download it from the web ...
i found it here:
http://www.windll.com/dll/dllk.html

The list might help anyway.
Its from:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=http://su
pport.microsoft.com:80/support/kb/articles/q143/3/26.asp
&NoWebContent=1

I dont understand why M.S. have only listed three floppies,
as i'm sure 95 should have many more than that.

John


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

As I recall it took something like 21 diskettes to hold the full Win95 program. I don't mean to be overly cynical but even if you get past the disk #2 stumble, you better be one lucky dude because there's still a lot of road ahead.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

You can't use the standard DOS copy command on disks 2-13 because they are in DMF format. Here is an explanation on how to copy the disk to the hard drive. It is an old Microsoft KB article I saved.

Disks 2-13 are Distribution Media Format (DMF) disks rather than standard MS-DOS-formatted disks. DMF disks can store more information than standard MS-DOS-formatted disks. However, some computers may have trouble reading DMF disks. If you have a computer that does not read DMF disks properly, Setup may not work properly.

You can use the following steps to troubleshoot DMF disk issues:

Copy the Extract.exe file from disk 1 to the root folder of drive C. To do so, type the following line at the command prompt: 
copy a:\extract.exe c:\

Create a temporary folder on your hard disk by typing the following line at the command prompt: 
md c:\win95tmp

With disk 2 in drive A, extract the Precopy2.cab and Win95_02.cab files to the folder you created in step 2. To do so, type the following commands: 
extract /e a:\precopy2.cab /l c:\win95tmp extract /e a:\win95_02.cab /l c:\win95tmp

NOTE: You must use the Extract command with all disks (except disk 1) because they are DMF disks.

For additional information about using the Extract command, please see the following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files

If you cannot extract these files from disk 2, try to extract a different .cab file from a different disk. If you cannot extract any .cab file, your computer hardware may not be functioning correctly, or your computer may be infected with a computer virus.

HERE is the link if you need it.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes,
that formatting is at a higher density than usual.
I think its about 1.7 or 1.8 MB,
some floppy units will not read at this density,
particularly a nuisance with early laptops,
as many early laptops have no CD unit.

I had to try quite a few different floppy units to get one
that would read them at one time.
I still have a 95a system that isn't working properly
(but good enough ... )

If you have a Win95 CD then it is almost certain to be W95b,
i would suggest copying the required files to hard drive and
doing the setup from hard drive.

You can download a "98 bootdisk prog" to make a 98bootdisk
which should have a CD driver which will enable you to use
the CD unit on the blank machine.
Copy the whole of the Cabs folder over, unless you fancy
picking out the unwanted rubbish (AOL, etc, i do, but not every
one cares about that.) 

If you have mislaid your OEM number then PM me and i will
try to help you find it.

You will, i think, be marginally better off with Win95b than 95a
95b has longfilename support, and the option of 32bit FAT,
which does run a little slower, but mostly its worth it.

Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Note:
the first of the set of 95a floppies
is not at the higher density,
its at the normal 1.4 MB

The rest, from 2 onward, are DMF,
at about 1.8 MB

If the floppy will read the first,
but not the rest,
it may simply be unable to read the higher density.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

John 1

I have a windows 95 os on cd but can't find the product code. Still I may be able to use files from it if I learn how. I have used a windows 98 boot disk. Then the ext function trying to extract config.sys from the cd-rom to the c drive. I get error: cannot open file: e or d\(null) I am aware of the higher density of disk 2 and on but from windows I can open them and view their properties using my computer and 3 1\2 floppy. So I am thinking reading them is not the problem. I have two windows 95 os one is the floopy version we have beentalking about. It is for distribution with a new PC. The is on cd rom but I can't find the product ID.

Thanks

James


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Zephyr

Yes but every journey starts with a single step.

Thanks

James


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Kilowatt1

I tried what you suggested but I get error:cannot open file: c:\.

Thanks 

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The config.sys file I sent doesn't need to be extracted, just copied to the root directory on the hard drive, C:\


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi hallshive01,

You say you have a Win95 OS on CD.

Is this separate from the floppy version,
or is it just the floppies copied onto CD ?
(the CD version is usually different)

For some reason you have no PM facility,
so i can not PM you, however you could Email me,
or maybe you could 'enable' your PM box.

Regards, John


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

John 1

What is a pm box? Yes i have two versions of windows 95 os on cd-rom, one is a copy of the floppy disks I have been having trouble with. This cd-rom exhibits the same problem of loading past whats on disk 2 as the floppys. The other is a replacement cd the seller sent me for the disks. It has the problem of no product code. The one she sent me does't work.

Later

James


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi hallshive01,

The PM facility is for forum members to send messages to each
other, its called Private Messaging.

Could you tell me more about the CD which is not the copy of the floppies.
This is probably your best option for a running system.

Along the top theres a bit called 'User Panel'
i think you can enable your PM facility in there.

Regards, John


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

John 1

The CD in question was sent to replace the floppys. The product code I got with it doesn't work. So when I get it loaded it does me no good.


Later

James


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

john 1

I don't know why PM does not work. It says either I have activated it or not been authorized. I edited profile and don't see any thing else I need to do. 

Later

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You had pm's turned off, I turned them on, try it now.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

My pm works great now. I have sent a message to John 1. 

Thanks

James


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

acacandy
john1
zephyr
kilowat1

Thanks for the assist. I am bidding on a windows 98 os update cd on ebay that may resolve my problem. I learned a lot from you all.

James


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

As I said in my email, check your system specs, you may not have enough ram to support 98.


----------



## hallshive01 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

OK 

Thanks

James


----------

